# Keegan J. Friesian stallion extraordinar! *warning, MANY photos!*



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Larissa, you have great photo skills!!! Those are beautiful pictures...doesn't hurt that the subject matter is that gorgeous boy either!!! :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

* wipes drool off keyboard *

He's so georgous!!! Friesians are one of my favorite breeds ever and Keegan definately represents his breed very well. Also, your photography skills are amazing! You need to come take some of my boy... lol.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I love him, he's so regal looking


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

mudypony said:


> * wipes drool off keyboard *
> 
> He's so georgous!!! Friesians are one of my favorite breeds ever and Keegan definately represents his breed very well. Also, your photography skills are amazing! You need to come take some of my boy... lol.


I do this! I do travel to do this.  So if you're serious. Let me know where you're at. Hehehe.


I'm so lucky with Keegan. I think for anything with him in it it's good because 99 percent him and 1 percent the camera person.


----------



## WildHeartsCantBeBroken (Dec 7, 2008)

:heart: I can't wait to own a Friesian! Hopefully one day I will lol. He is gorgeous! Does she want to donate him to the 'Kelly wants a Friesian fund'? lol


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Oh wow..... *loads him into horse trailer and drives away* Thanks very much!!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

he's absolutely lovely!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 

WildHeartsCantBeBroken I don't think his owner would be up for that.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

> I do this! I do travel to do this.  So if you're serious. Let me know where you're at. Hehehe.
> 
> 
> I'm so lucky with Keegan. I think for anything with him in it it's good because 99 percent him and 1 percent the camera person.


I would love that but it's not a good time right now. I just got a new camera and am just waiting for a good moment to catch pics.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very nice horse!


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

those are stunning!!! What sort of camera do you use? I am interested in photography but i dont really know were to begin - any tips?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

juju said:


> those are stunning!!! What sort of camera do you use? I am interested in photography but i dont really know were to begin - any tips?



I use a Canon Rebel EOS Digital Rebel XTI. I have used Nikon dSLR's in the past and have never been happy with the cheap bulky feel of the body itself. 

I'm just a Canon fan. 

The only real tips I'd have for you is find a camera that is in your price range, and it doesn't have to be amazing to take amazing photos. Learn your camera. Back and forth, front and back. Read the booklet that comes with it. Check out some online tutorials and practice!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful pictures, beautiful horse


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful photos of a gorgeous boy


----------



## Chausser (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow... he is beautiful and absolutely gorgeous!!
**Is jealous**

Next to Standardbreds, Friesians are my favorite breed


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Omgsh!! Sooooo pretty!!!!! Those are absolutely amazing pics!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow that is one beautiful horse! And you have amazing photography skills! Great pictures. Keep up the good work. I'd love to see more!


----------



## hillybillyinlover (Nov 12, 2008)

[*all i can say*) WOW!!


----------

